# Fiamma Privacy Room for Swift 590RS



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

I have just this last W/E erected my privacy room all ok until we decided to go into M/H & tried to shut habitation door, not possible with privacy room fitted. I think there should be a note to say which M/H they are compatible with. I am £465 .00 out of pocket due to not being told it was not compatible with my M/H

DAVEHARRY


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww, could you take it back and get taller one??? Am sure they come in different heights! Mebbes the most delightful and gorgeous hunk of manliness Peter from JCM could advise!
Hope you get it sorted sweetie!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had this problem a few years ago and when i spoke to Glen at JCM he said that they had just found that the door position and height made the Privacy incompatible with the 590RS.
Would be difficult for them to issue compatibility lists as there are so many different models. Did you specify the make and model at the time of purchase?
Any the result was a full refund from JCM with no quibble.
Gerry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> Awwww, could you take it back and get taller one??? Am sure they come in different heights! Mebbes the most delightful and gorgeous hunk of manliness Peter from JCM could advise!
> Hope you get it sorted sweetie!


Darling Carol,

Sweet talk wont get you anywhere!_ "gorgeous hunk of manliness Peter from JCM"_

You cannot get 'taller awnings' they are all the same height although adjustable.

From memory when this problem ocurs it can be overcome by re-fitting the awning using different brackets although the result may not be to your liking as the awning sits higher on the roof. Not an easy task.

All my technical lot are at Peterborough fitting awnings there and they have their moblie switched to 'leave a ******** message! 

Peter


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Gerryd

I did not specify model when buying it I was new to M/Hs at the time ,& with a Fiamma roll out canopy fitted I just ordered a privacy room it never entered my head that it would not be compatibly , due to digit problems I am £645.00 out of pocket not £465.00 . 
any one to buy my used once Priavacy room ?

Daveharry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

daveharry said:


> Gerry
> I did not specify model when buying it I was new to M/Hs at the time ,& with a Fiamma roll out canopy fitted I just ordered a privacy room it never entered my head that it would not be compatibly , due to digit problems I am £645.00 out of pocket not £465.00 .
> any one to buy my used once Priavacy room ?
> Daveharry


Without wishing to rub salt into the wound you paid well over the top, our privacies are well under that price and thats for the latest 2009 models.

Sorry

Peter


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm also thinking of buying a Fiamma Privacy Room to go onto a Swift Sundance 630. I'm curious to know why on some models the habitation door doesn't open that already have the Fiamma F45 (or similar) awnings fitted ?? When I open out my awning the the habitation door does catch on it slightly but not so it cant be opened. We have bought a Fiamma 'Rafter Pro' which when fitted puts a curve in the awning and cures this problem. Is the problem the height at the front of the Privacy Room ??
Stephen


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Peter I spoke to one of your colleages this morning & he said he didnt know of this problem , but I later saw on the Swift forum that you knew about the problem , as you are the main dealer for Fiamma could you not ask them to put note stating which M/H they are not compatible with ?
Daveharry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

daveharry said:


> Peter I spoke to one of your colleages this morning & he said he didnt know of this problem , but I later saw on the Swift forum that you knew about the problem , as you are the main dealer for Fiamma could you not ask them to put note stating which M/H they are not compatible with ?
> Daveharry


Is there no way you can just take it back to whoever you purchased it from?????


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Carolgavin no I can not take it back as I bought it last July & due to weather & other problems I could not try it until last weekend

Daveharry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

daveharry said:


> Peter I spoke to one of your colleages this morning & he said he didnt know of this problem , but I later saw on the Swift forum that you knew about the problem , as you are the main dealer for Fiamma could you not ask them to put note stating which M/H they are not compatible with ?
> Daveharry


Hi Dave,

We are a bit short staffed at the moment back at base due to a number of them them being at the Peterborough show.

Best person to speak to is Glenn our Service Manager when he comes back after the weekend.

Andy in Sales is also knowledgable, Darren is away now as Kate his wife is due for an imminent birth of her first (14 days late!)

As regards Fiamma putting a note in, bit late after someone has bought it! plus they ship worldwide, the real answer is to ask first if the item is suitable.

Peter


----------



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Peter 
The M/H has a Fiamma awning fitted so why would I need to check if a Fiamma Privacy room would not suit ?

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

daveharry said:


> Hi Peter
> The M/H has a F iamma awning fitted so why would I need to check if a Fiamma Privacy room would not suit ?
> Dave


Hi Dave,

It is always best to check whether an item is suitable, no matter what it is, then there can be no room for error.

Whilst I do not disagree with your comment as a retail purchaser, it is a known fact to those who know the product that certain Sundance models have problems. *If you ordered the Privacy specifically to fit a 590RS,* your supplier should have warned you.

Having said that, if you had ordered blindly from us, we would refund.

In the same vein, other MH's require specific mounting brackets which the standard ones as supplied in the package will not suffice.

Peter


----------



## 109318 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a 2007 590 rs on the is it x250 ducato Fiat chassis and the privacy room fits fine, have they changed the model slightly, have they attached the roll out canopy to the motorhome too low?


----------



## gippy (Jun 10, 2012)

daveharry said:


> Peter I spoke to one of your colleages this morning & he said he didnt know of this problem , but I later saw on the Swift forum that you knew about the problem , as you are the main dealer for Fiamma could you not ask them to put note stating which M/H they are not compatible with ?
> Daveharry


Three years on and still no mention in Fiamma catalogue that it is not compatible with Swift 590RS - Their catalogue just states which awnings it fits and the different sizes. 
I actually emailed fiamma to ask them if it suited the 590RS - they totally skirted around quested and just advised me to measure A, B & C as per their catalogue !!!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

gippy said:


> daveharry said:
> 
> 
> > Peter I spoke to one of your colleages this morning & he said he didnt know of this problem , but I later saw on the Swift forum that you knew about the problem , as you are the main dealer for Fiamma could you not ask them to put note stating which M/H they are not compatible with ?
> ...


I now make awning rooms. They are completely different to others on the market and I can make them any size to sizes where off the peg awnings wont fit. Take a look at my website.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,Sounds like a problem that sould not happen,but i have helped some one with the same problem,and all it was the front of the awning has to be at the right height first, then when you can open the door, then try fitting the room,also this will depend if the ground is level or not,this might not work for you but it is a trial and error thing,hope you get it sorted,regards harvey. :roll: :roll:


----------

